# Organic diet?



## jessie1 (Oct 5, 2010)

Will switching to an organic diet help my thyroid disease. I've been reading a lot on the web. I am tired of feeling the way I feel.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi, welcome to the board! Do you know what you've been diagnosed with? Are you taking any medication.

I had one holistic doc tell me to eat organic when my thyroid issues were first discovered, but she didn't actually treat anything. I think an organic diet can't hurt, but if you have thyroid disease, that still needs to be properly treated. No amount of good food is going to make up for good medical care.


----------



## Elegant_Phoenix (Feb 26, 2011)

Organic wouldn't hurt at all, but switching to whole-food sources and removing processed and packaged foods from your diet will do more. Even better is going gluten-free.

I have been gluten free for two months now and have noticed major improvements. Gluten mimics thyroid tissue. The more of it you eat, the more the antibodies have to attack and unfortunately, your thyroid becomes more of a battle ground. The idea is to quiet the immune system and stop the destruction of the thyroid.

You may want to seriously consider it. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Elegant_Phoenix said:


> Organic wouldn't hurt at all, but switching to whole-food sources and removing processed and packaged foods from your diet will do more. Even better is going gluten-free.
> 
> I have been gluten free for two months now and have noticed major improvements. Gluten mimics thyroid tissue. The more of it you eat, the more the antibodies have to attack and unfortunately, your thyroid becomes more of a battle ground. The idea is to quiet the immune system and stop the destruction of the thyroid.
> 
> You may want to seriously consider it. Let me know if you have any questions.


Good to see you here!! I could not agree more. No matter how you cut it; if you are gluten intolerant, your immune system cannot fight back.

You have a lot offer our posters so it is good to have you when you have the time.

And processed and packaged foods? What's that? Ha ha! We don't know those words in our house!


----------



## Elegant_Phoenix (Feb 26, 2011)

Andros said:


> Good to see you here!! I could not agree more. No matter how you cut it; if you are gluten intolerant, your immune system cannot fight back.
> 
> You have a lot offer our posters so it is good to have you when you have the time.
> 
> And processed and packaged foods? What's that? Ha ha! We don't know those words in our house!


Thanks, Andros! I'll have another update shortly.

lol on the processed and packaged foods comment! I think the most processed thing I eat anymore is balsamic vinegar and olive oil.


----------



## jessie1 (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I tried gluten free before...for like 2 weeks, and it was just so hard...I am not that great of a cook, I hate cooking (not to mention I don't have the energy for it) My doctor just upped my dose from 75 mch to 88mcg Synthroid, my TSH is 2.1 She said she wants it to be between 1 and 2 and since I was still feeling bad she upped it. I think I could try to cut out processed and overly chemicaled foods, but going totally gluten free was so so difficult. I love food that contains it, bread, pizza, pasta...Any suggestions or tips to any of this would be so helpful.


----------



## Elegant_Phoenix (Feb 26, 2011)

Problem is, is that the foods you love may just be making you feel sicker. So the choice is up to you. All I can say is that since cutting out the gluten, I feel so much better. The change is like night and day. Giving up the gluten was well worth it for me. It becomes second-nature after a while.

Hashi's is an immune disease that attacks the thyroid, not a thyroid disease. So if you treat just the thyroid, you are only putting a band-aid on the problem and not finding a solution.

There are MANY prepared gluten-free items out there. Just Google it up. You'll be suprised.


----------



## jessie1 (Oct 5, 2010)

Once again, thank you so much. My main issues are still fatigue, weight gain, and constipation. They have gotten a little better since starting Synthroid but I am no where near feeling myself, or close to myself. Do you have any tips for starting/staying on a gluten free diet? Is there any good books/websites I can check out that link the two together?


----------



## Elegant_Phoenix (Feb 26, 2011)

The first thing I had to do was really change my mindset. I needed to be drastic, so everytime I saw or was tempted by gluten products, I labeled it "POISON" in my brain. After being gluten-free, it really does become that.

Where I live, there are a ton of health food type stores. One in particular has products labeled as GF right on the price label on the shelf. That is a huge help. Also reading ingredient lists.

Cut one thing out at a time. Say pasta first, and substitute rice pasta or buckwheat noodles. Then try only one slice of bread for a sandwich, then finding other lunch options and leaving the bread behind. I can think of no fewer than 5 pizza places by my home that offer gluten-free pizza crust. Many Italian restaurants offer gluten-free pastas as well. There are also two bakeries that specialize in gluten-free baked goods only.

This is the local GF site in my city. Such a wonderful resource! A lot of the restaurants are nation-wide, so even if you don't live in San Diego, this will be helpful.

http://glutenfreeinsd.com/index.html

A good resource website, too. Lots of great recipes.

http://glutenfreegirl.com/

Here is a list of food substitutes, what to avoid and what to eat. The site is a valuable resource.

http://glutenfreeworks.com/diet-and-health/food-substitutes/

As far as sticking to it, that is up to you. When I feel tempted, I say to myself, "That piece of (bread, cake, pizza) will not taste as good as being healthy feels." I opt for the long-term solution. The short-term satisfaction is not worth feeling like a$$ to me.

Since being gluten-free, my constipation is GONE, I am losing weight like crazy - four pounds in one week - and my energy levels are going back up. The brain fog is GONE. My foot pain is substantially less than it was before and I even have pain free days. My thyroid has shrunk and the burning is at a minimum or gone on most days.

This is the book that started my journey.

http://www.thyroidbook.com/

Acupuncture helps to calm cravings and can also tame the immune system. There may be a community acupuncture clinic in your area where treatments are $20.00 an hour instead of $75.00 or more. That is what I do. I don't care if there are 4 other people in the room with me.

The one HUGE downfall of pre-packaged or pre-mixed gluten-free items on the market is that they repalce the wheat flour with SUGAR and FATS. For example: a 3" x 3" Godiva Chocolate regular wheat flour brownie is 250 calories. A gluten-free 2" x 2" pre-packaged brownie is over 500 calories. That's a problem. It's better to find a gluten free dark chocolate and eat a few small pieces of that instead.

Several varieties of Chex cereals are gluten free. Rice noodles are great. Thai Kitchen makes good ones. Tinkyada has awesome ones - even lasagnae noodles!! You can order those from glutenfree.com if you don't have them locally. My super-picky kiddos love them. That's saying a lot.

http://www.glutenfree.com/index.cfm?dsp=public.products.detail&keyID=74402&gdftrk=gdfV22677_a_7c1014_a_7c3797_a_7c74402

Let me know if you have any other questions!


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

10+ years a celiac and you get used to eating gluten free. When out, stick to the basics, meat, potatoes, veggies and salads. Most rices are fine too although some have a some pasta mixed in so you need to avoid those. Most chain restaurants now have gluten free menus. It is usually not on their main menu so just ask. Leave off gravies and sauces that are not clear or not specifically labeled as gluten free.

I live in a suburban area and all grocery stores around me now stock gluten free foods. I have two pizza places the deliver gluten free pizza to my door! And I have two gluten free bakeries within 5 miles of my house. I think I am luckier than most!

I am not much of a cook either but you can take almost any recipe and make it gluten free. I have my favorite gluten free "cream of" soup that I replace Campbell's soup with in recipes. Bell & Evans makes gluten free breaded chicken products that are stocked in my grocery store. I often just take out one of those chicken breasts, throw on my favorite spagetti sauce and some cheese and make an easy chicken parmesan. Amy's makes some good organic gluten free frozen products like their mac and cheese.

Experiment with gluten free pizza crust, breads and rolls and find what you like. I was diagnosed long before the availability of gluten free foods and got out of the habit of eating breads so I rarely do. My daughter was diagnosed a couple years ago and she swears by the UDI's brand of breads, muffins, etc. Canyon Bakehouse breads are also good. I mix up a batch of Betty Crocker gluten free brownies or Pamela's chocolate cake if I need a chocolate fix!! Many candies and ice creams are gluten free also.

So those are my gluten free tips, I am purchasing more and more organic food and trying to change my habits to healthier eating but I still have to have my pizza and chocolate every once and a while (ok chocolate every day)!


----------



## Elegant_Phoenix (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you, northernlite! Great tips.

I wanted to add... I was a HUGE soy sauce user. Soy sauce has wheat in it!!! However, Tamari sauce does NOT! Thank the universe for that! Tamari is just wheat-free soy sauce.

BUT! You have to use it rather sparingly as it is much more salty and strong than regular soy and soy is a goitergenic compound and can cause your thyroid to swell a bit or something like that. I'm not sure of the specifics of how it does that, but you will see multiple places that folks with thyroid issues should avoid soy. Tamari is one of those borderline products. It is fermented, so it is thought that the goitergenic properties are lessened, but I still use it with caution.

My husband and I are big sushi eaters and I needed to use a substitue for soy sauce every few weeks. Eel sauce and things like dynamite and ponzu also use soy in them. I just bring my bottle of Tamari and order simply and not all of the big fancy rolls.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Elegant_Phoenix said:


> The first thing I had to do was really change my mindset. I needed to be drastic, so everytime I saw or was tempted by gluten products, I labeled it "POISON" in my brain. After being gluten-free, it really does become that.
> 
> Where I live, there are a ton of health food type stores. One in particular has products labeled as GF right on the price label on the shelf. That is a huge help. Also reading ingredient lists.
> 
> ...


Wow! You are the best to have gone to all this work on behalf of all who post here.

Thank you so very very much!


----------



## kdsjen (Apr 25, 2011)

I just want to echo my thanks for that list! I have a feeling gluten exacerbates my issues. I went gluten free and really started feeling better. I lost all my extra weight and seemed to have more energy. Then we had out of town guests and I completely surrendered. I feel terrible again and have gained so much weight. (7 pounds in a week!)
This really convinces me I need to go back to vigilant - for health's sake. 
Thanks again!


----------



## jessie1 (Oct 5, 2010)

Thank you so much for that list. I wish it were just so much easier. I will look into the links and stuff and consider returning to gluten free. Maybe I will try to start small like you said. Also, my work does not have a microwave, we do have a fridge, what could I take gluten free to eat? I am eating out a lot now and its just not working for me! Thank you again so so much! I wish I could take a poll of how many people a special diet has helped vs. how many it has not.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I have tried gluten free several times, and have found no benefit whatsoever. I seem to feel worse on a gluten free diet. I suspect it's because whatever they put in foods to substitute for the gluten is not better for us. I spent a fortune on food, I couldn't eat in my school cafeteria at all, and I do not know of any restaurants that serve gluten free foods. Perhaps big chain restaurants, but I don't eat at those places very often.

I also try to eat as much organic as possible, but that did not stop my thyroid disease. Once I had it, I had to treat it, which means bloodwork and adjusting meds until I'm getting the right dose.

I know tons of people will disagree with me, but this has just been my experience. I think gluten free is a big fad that lots of people are clinging on to in hope that something will help. If it works for you, great, but I don't think its best for me.


----------



## jessie1 (Oct 5, 2010)

So, I decided to try it for a day...and I was successful, I did feel less tired and gassy...is a day too soon to notice? I didn't get nearly as tired as I normally do in the afternoons. Could it be gluten or me just having a good day coincidentally?


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

It definitely could be the gluten. Give it a good two week trial. If you are truly gluten intolerate, sensitive or Celiac, you will notice the difference. If you don't notice a difference, like Lavender, then it isn't worth the effort. Just remember, Gluten Free (GF) is an all or nothing type of thing. You won't see the results if you just lower your amount of gluten containing foods.

Lunch without a microwave is tougher, salads with some protein on them, chicken salad with some tortilla chips or GF crackers or chips, cold chicken or other meats and cheese, sandwiches on UDI's bread, hardboiled eggs, nuts, veggies, GF bagel with cream cheese.


----------



## Elegant_Phoenix (Feb 26, 2011)

It very well could be the gluten. I noticed a difference after about two days.

Lunch ideas - I always cook an extra chicken breast or a steak for dinner and bring that with a huge salad of spinach and mixed greens with red cabbage and broccoli slaw (I buy it pre-shredded and washed in the produce section). I use only olive oil and balsamic vinegar as dressing with black pepper. I bring it in a smaller container.

Tuna or chicken salad (be careful of the mayo!) and tortilla chips is a great idea too. Cut up veggies and maybe some lunch meat - Boar's Head is the best GF kind I have found. All of their meats, cheeses and condiments are GF.

http://www.boarshead.com/

GF bread isn't so bad once you get used to it. I'm not a fan of GF english muffins. They are too dense for me and you have to toast the stuffin out of 'em to be somewhat edible.

Almond butter is wonderful! I don't even miss the Jif. (I can't have peanuts.)

I found that eating more smaller meals keeps my blood sugars regulated and I have more energy after 2:00.

Breakfast: Lightly stewed cut up apple and strawberries with coconut milk and a piece of GF sausage.

Snack: A banana with three or four slices of Boar's Head turkey.

Lunch: Huge salad I described above and some sort of protein. I really like sauteed shrimp. I buy the frozen raw ones and sautee them in olive oil with garlic and red pepper flakes.

Snack: GF breakfast bar, baby carrots and some almond butter. 1 serving of Peruvian dark chocolate (very low sugar and no dairy).

Dinner: Some sort of grilled protein, sauteed squash, 1/2 sweet potato with olive oil and maybe some rice. If I didn't have a salad earlier, I'll have one now.

Other dinner ideas - chicken tacos on corn tortillas, GF pizza (only dairy I will eat - it is limited right now), GF pasta with veggies, olive oil, red pepper and shrimps, Asian noodle soup made with rice noodles, shredded veggies and a protein.

Snack: GF cereal with almond milk.


----------

